# Ramadan Buffet Recommendations Please



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All

Ramadan Kareem

1st Ramadan in Dubai for me so hoping you can recommend some Iftar Buffets to me that won't break the bank 

Ideally I would like to try an indian / pakistani one around the 100DHS mark - am I being too optimistic?

Thanks

BTW I've tried looking at Time Out Dubai but they all seem expensive 250+ on there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a look at this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/85658-expatforum-ramadan-iftar.html


----------

